# Is There a Maximum Distance Between Meter and Panel



## morrisg (Oct 27, 2012)

1. I am upgrading a 100 amp to 200 amp service​2. The meter is a combination system that includes a service disconnect.​3. The 200 amp electrical panel (of course it also has a 200 amp disconnect) to be installed in the house will require it to be placed about 15 feet from the meter.​Questions:
1. Is there a maximum connection distance allowed between the meter and the inside electrical panel?​2. Will the connection wire between the meter and panel need to be SE 2 for copper or 4 for aluminum, or can the wire be smaller?​3. I plan to run the connection wiring in PVC conduit on side of the house, any minimum conduit size?​4. Does this arrangement require me to treat the main panel in the house as a sub-panel and thus remove the bonding bar?​


----------



## deverson (Sep 17, 2012)

230.70(A)(1) is as follows: “The service disconnecting means shall be installed at a readily accessible location either outside of a building or structure or inside nearest the point of entrance of the service conductors.” By closely studying the actual text in this section, it becomes obvious that the disconnect switch can be located anywhere outside the building or structure with no maximum or minimum distance from the building. However, as soon as the service conductors enter into the building, the service disconnect must be installed at the location where these unprotected conductors enter. This location will vary depending upon the construction of the building or structure and the accessibility of the disconnecting means inside the building.
The limit inside the building in Wisconsin is 8ft.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

morrisg said:


> 1. I am upgrading a 100 amp to 200 amp service
> 2. The meter is a combination system that includes a service disconnect.
> 3. The 200 amp electrical panel (of course it also has a 200 amp disconnect) to be installed in the house will require it to be placed about 15 feet from the meter.
> Questions:
> ...


1) No max when a meter/main is installed.
2) According to my calcs, you would need 4/0 AL or 2/0 CU and a #4 AL or #6 CU for the ground.
3) You will need minimum 2" PVC
4) Yes, sub panel rules apply. No bonding jumper with grounds and neutrals separated. Water ground and ground rods need to go to the main disconnect not the sub.


----------



## morrisg (Oct 27, 2012)

K Buz

Thanks much for your concise answer. Very helpful.


----------



## deverson (Sep 17, 2012)

I missed the service disconnect in the meter enclosure! But I think you need larger conductors from the service disconnect to the "subpanel". you don't get to used the note to 310.16in this case.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

There is an exception to where you can use those sizes when you are feeding a sub panel that carries 100% of the service load. I am looking for the exact code reference.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

(7) 120/240-Volt, 3-Wire, Single-Phase Dwelling Services
and Feeders. For individual dwelling units of onefamily,
two-family, and multifamily dwellings, conductors,
as listed in Table 310.15(B)(7), shall be permitted as
120/240-volt, 3-wire, single-phase service-entrance conductors,
service-lateral conductors, and feeder conductors
that serve as the main power feeder to each dwelling unit
and are installed in raceway or cable with or without an
equipment grounding conductor. *For application of this section,
the main power feeder shall be the feeder between the
main disconnect and the panelboard that supplies, either by
branch circuits or by feeders, or both, all loads that are part
or associated with the dwelling unit.* The feeder conductors
to a dwelling unit shall not be required to have an allowable
ampacity rating greater than their service-entrance conductors.
The grounded conductor shall be permitted to be
smaller than the ungrounded conductors, provided the requirements
of 215.2, 220.61, and 230.42 are met


----------



## deverson (Sep 17, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

morrisg said:


> 1. I am upgrading a 100 amp to 200 amp service
> 2. The meter is a combination system that includes a service disconnect.
> 3. The 200 amp electrical panel (of course it also has a 200 amp disconnect) to be installed in the house will require it to be placed about 15 feet from the meter.
> Questions:
> ...


Oui just remove the bonding screw or bar and keep the netural and ground seperated and you may end up buy the ground bussbar they useally about 10 Euros or so.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## morrisg (Oct 27, 2012)

Great, I really appreicate the reseach that I could never dig deep enough to know what you have shared in the post.


----------



## Junkiyu (Dec 5, 2013)

*Help*

a customer asked me this question...

Im trying to apply for electricity and would like to save money and not build a pedestal for my service entrance (metering equipment).

then asked again, can i install an 100A electrical metering equipment on a main distribution power pole?

i explained to the customer that we can't allow that because the power pole is carrying a main distribution line and it will eventually cause them to have problems in the future such as the pole breaking due to storms, pole relocation due to road widening ect. .

the customer complained to my supervisor and he simply allowed them to go ahead and install their metering equipment on the main distribution power pole. (a couple years earlier we had a meeting about the same situation and they said not to allow those kind of installations)

is there any regulations on NEC that discusses about this situation.

thank you for your patience and help


----------

